# UH... Well... Just read it. I can't title this one!



## MLeeK (Nov 1, 2012)

I had no clue where to put this. It is professional related but it's also totally non photography too...
If you don't know who Ed Pierce is it's a great story to relate to clients when they ask to buy digitals. 
Ed and Barbara Pierce were driving forces behind PhotoVision ED PIERCE | PhotoVision
Ed still is, he lost his wife to cancer this summer. 
If you don't know what PhotoVision is-it's a DVD of workshops/webinars delivered to your door every other month. I have several years worth of them and they are EXTREMELY valuable for business and photography related education(sac?)

This was posted to Ed Pierce's facebook page last night: 


> Hi &#8211; It's Ed here and it's been almost 3  months since I lost my beautiful wife Barbara. The outpouring of  sympathy, condolences and prayers has been truly overwhelming, so much  so that I have had a difficult time saying thank you for all the love and support everyone has shown me, my daughter, Michele, and my grandson, Caden.
> 
> It has been 3 months, and most recently people have been asking "how am  I doing?" I'll answer that in a moment but first I want to share  something with you.
> 
> ...


----------



## kathyt (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this.  I am surprised I have not heard of her passing.  This is so sad.  I have the last few years of PhotoVision and they are a great resource.  I agree to what Ed is saying.  It is so important for your clients to walk away with something other than a digital file.  They need to have a physical print or product in their hand and not just a digital file that sits in a drawer.  I still get excited every time I open the box from the lab to see high quality prints.  There is just no replacement.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 1, 2012)

kathythorson said:


> Thanks for sharing this.  I am surprised I have not heard of her passing.  This is so sad.  I have the last few years of PhotoVision and they are a great resource.  I agree to what Ed is saying.  It is so important for your clients to walk away with something other than a digital file.  They need to have a physical print or product in their hand and not just a digital file that sits in a drawer. * I still get excited every time I open the box from the lab to see high quality prints.  There is just no replacement.*


Me too! I just love to touch the products and LOOK at them and think "I created that..." It's like TOYS!!!!


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 1, 2012)

I had heard of PhotoVision but didn't really know the people behind it.  Touching story non-the-less.

There are many photographers, especially in the landscape/fine art genre who will tell you that printing is the best way to archive your images.  As convenient as digital mediums are, we really don't know how long lasting they really are.  So to archive an image, the best may be to print it with archival inks, on archival paper and store it properly.  I guess we really don't know how long modern prints will really last either, but the archival quality of prints has improved A LOT over the last few years.


----------



## kathyt (Nov 1, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for sharing this.  I am surprised I have not heard of her passing.  This is so sad.  I have the last few years of PhotoVision and they are a great resource.  I agree to what Ed is saying.  It is so important for your clients to walk away with something other than a digital file.  They need to have a physical print or product in their hand and not just a digital file that sits in a drawer. * I still get excited every time I open the box from the lab to see high quality prints.  There is just no replacement.*
> ...



I know!  I cried when I opened my first huge canvas I had done of my son from Pixel2Canvas.  It was stunning.  Another important thing I took away from this is to get in the picture with your loved ones because you never know how long they will be on this earth.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 1, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> I had heard of PhotoVision but didn't really know the people behind it.  Touching story non-the-less.
> 
> There are many photographers, especially in the landscape/fine art genre  who will tell you that printing is the best way to archive your images.   As convenient as digital mediums are, we really don't know how long  lasting they really are.  So to archive an image, the best may be to  print it with archival inks, on archival paper and store it properly.  I  guess we really don't know how long modern prints will really last  either, but the archival quality of prints has improved A LOT over the  last few years.


SOOOO righ, Mike!!
Did you notice in there where he said:


> As I plugged and unplugged each drive, I prayed I  would find something acceptable *(and prayed the drive wasn't locked up  with age)*. My anxiety was turning into full blown panic!! And then I  found them.... I cried for hours...


I've no doubt that he archives in the best possible storage (I am SURE my archives look like doo doo compared to his), but he was worried that the old ones would be shot from age. NOTHING is guaranteed to work. EVER!


----------

